# Dividing an existing zone



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

The wise counsel of TLF,

Here is my issue, 4 of my 5 Zones water the turf and my natural areas, or flower beds, at the same time. This makes watering my lawn deeply and Infrequently very difficult. We all know the needs of beds and turf areas are different.

My valve boxes are scattered throughout the lawn. I have a map of what zone valve is where. The system was here when we bought the house in August. I had all the zones repaired and chased a small underground leak that we could never find so installed a master valve to resolve the issue. I am hoping that eventually the underground leak will surface.

Here is what's going for me, there is extra wire in the ground, and my Hunter Pro C controller can take more zones with an additional module. I had thought of capping most of the existing heads in the beds and running drip lines to slow down the flow. That seems a cheap fix and fairly simple but this only helps the beds when I am deep watering the lawn, It doesn't keep the lawn from being watered when I need to water the beds more frequently. It seems i would need to divide to beds from the lawn by finding the line and adding a new valve somehow.

Does anyone have any ideas? Or has anyone had this issue before?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

If you really want to separate the beds from the lawn, then I don't know any other way you could do it. If there is an existing valve box nearby, and there is extra wire in that box back to the controller, then you could tap in there and run the wire and water to where you want the new valve(s) to be for your beds. If it makes it easier in any areas, you could also install a completely separate system and even feed it off a nearby spigot if you want.

I capped off some sprays in my flower bed (they were part of a lawn zone) and added a drip line zone in its place. That was part of a major overhaul I did. On the other side of the house I ran a pipe from a valve box in the back all the way to the front for another drip line. I did this so I can water annuals without watering the whole yard.


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the response. I just don't think there is a simple or economical solution to this. I think it involve running new lines and probably be a job for a professional. If I knew how the exhausting lines ran I might be able to get luck and just add valves but I am not sure &#129300;


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

If you can find the line going into your flowerbed you can put a small box in the flowerbed with a cutoff ball valve in it. You would have to manually turn it off to do a deep water.


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

If I find the line can I just add a valve there?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

If you find the main line you can but then youll have to find the wires also.


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

Ughhhh why can't there be a straight forward solution lol


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

If you can't find or get to the existing control wire, then you can install another irrigation controller. Could be fairly simple if you have power nearby for the controller.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Main line is usually a single line that connects your valve box locations. The controller wires should be run with the main line so that you can add a zone to the main line easily and find the wires right there.


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

Ya, I have a pretty good idea where the main is because I know where all of the valves are. They make their way from the street around the house to the back. A couple of places have have the valves close to the beds.


----------

